# wall and ceiling panels



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am going to be building a HT out of our 2 car garage (hopefully after the first of the year). I have been checking out the HT threads to see how to soundproof the walls, and I see most build a double wall and use 2-3 layers of drywall glued with green board. Today when I was at Lowes they showed me some "Soundboard" which they say is used by people building recording studios... It was about $11 a board. It is much lighter than drywall. Would this be better than using drywall? Would you still use Green Glue?

tia,
Ron


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Lighter is not good. Mass is what stops sound. 

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And, I would still do Green Glue - putting that layer between the sheets does help to reduce transference.

If you can manage it, I also suggest doing the first layer as OSB. I do not think it does anything more than drywall as far as mass, but it sure gave me a better feeling when I screwed into / through it from a support standpoint.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> And, I would still do Green Glue - putting that layer between the sheets does help to reduce transference.
> 
> If you can manage it, I also suggest doing the first layer as OSB. I do not think it does anything more than drywall as far as mass, but it sure gave me a better feeling when I screwed into / through it from a support standpoint.


So you are saying... put a layer of OSB (I was def planning on using for my first layer), then soundboard, and finish off with a layer of drywall ( with the existing wall having insulation and 1 layer of drywall)... Correct? Would I still use the clips?

tia,
Ron


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

OSB, then Green Glue, then Drywall (5/8 preferably). Use screws, no nails. Clips and channel are another option for even more isolation if you have the budget and can space the space reduction.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> OSB, then Green Glue, then Drywall (5/8 preferably). Use screws, no nails. Clips and channel are another option for even more isolation if you have the budget and can space the space reduction.
> 
> Bryan


This is exactly how I built mine - including the clips / channel.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So this is how I think I would need to do it


___________________ outer wall of garage
fiberglass insulation
___________________ inner wall of garage currently

6" space (is this enough)? Should this also have insulation or should it be left open?

___________________ back of 2x4s or should this be a OSB sheet?
2x4"s filled with insulation
___________________ OSB
green glue
___________________ sheetrock
green glue
___________________ sheetrock
wall treatments


Does this look good?


tia,
Ron


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you doing a room-in-a-room build?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Are you doing a room-in-a-room build?


That is what I was thinking... It would be best to do a double wall for sound isolation wouldn't it?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> That is what I was thinking... It would be best to do a double wall for sound isolation wouldn't it?


If you have a big enough space to manage it - you bet.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> If you have a big enough space to manage it - you bet.


As I recall it is 18'x21' and I will be extending out the front of the garage about 4' for the speaker area, putting a AT screen where the garage door was.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> As I recall it is 18'x21' and I will be extending out the front of the garage about 4' for the speaker area, putting a AT screen where the garage door was.


How high is the ceiling?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> How high is the ceiling?


I just did a quick measurement of the existing garage... 9' ceiling, 20' wide and 23' long (plus the 4' extension).


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice sized space. You can do a lot in that room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> Nice sized space. You can do a lot in that room.


+1 - plenty of space to do room in a room as well as more layers for sound isolation. Sure wish I had that amount of space when I did my room!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I figure it will come out to about 8' ceiling, 19' wide and 22' long for the listening area and 3' deep for the speakers. Hopefully I will be ready to start planning it all out soon. I am also thinking of building my own speakers. I would like to go super efficient so I can stick with my 4520ci and not worry about clipping. I am thinking of doing the whole front stage with horn loaded speakers. Maybe 2 subs in the front and 7 speakers in the front too.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you do clips and channel on the ceiling and just isolate the walls with DC-04 clips at the top, you should be able to still end up around 8'8" finished height.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bpape said:


> If you do clips and channel on the ceiling and just isolate the walls with DC-04 clips at the top, you should be able to still end up around 8'8" finished height.


Our MB is directly over the proposed HT... I want to soundproof it as much as possible so I can crank it late at night (might have to kick the bass down a bit though).  The garage is about 5' from our neighbors fence so I need to make sure as little as possible gets out of the HT. The back door to the HT goes directly into our 7000 gallon pond which is in a 2 story enclosure... which is insulated, and has single pane glass windows (non opening), 5 opening windows and vents to the exterior on the roof (so this will still let out some of the noise).


----------

